# Clinics in Greece or Spain, recommendations pls



## FindingVirgil (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi,

has anyone been to Greece or Spain for egg donation and can share their experiences. Thanks in advance x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't help with personal experience, but I I know eggdonationfriends published short intro of Spain and Greece recorded by their best fertility specialists where they briefly describe what their clinic/country does the best for patients. I tried to find the post but I cannot see it on their blog. If you might want to read it (white background with few rows of video icons), you might email EDF asking to send you the link. Hope this helps x


----------



## moore77 (Feb 19, 2014)

We used IVF Spain in Alicante very good, very personal and not conveyor belt like UK. Easy transfer , private yet personal , reasonable price and extensive testing


----------

